# Tecumseh 8hp, 632334a Carb rebuild



## CentralMassGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

Evening Guys, I rebuilt the Tecumseh 632334a carb on my Toro 824 snow-blower yesterday. When I was snowblowing gas started leaking out of the air inlet - problem was the needle valve had come unseated so the float was not pushing the needle valve against the seat. After re-installing the carb, it fired right up - but again the needle valve had not stayed in place on the float, gas started running out the inlet. So I dropped the bowl & re-installed the needle valve - now I have no gas leaking out but I don't seem to be getting gas at all even when using the primer - so I am pulling my head off & not so much as fart from it.

Any ideas on what's causing this? With the needle valve installed/sealing, the float was level when the needle valve sealed. 

Thanks CentralMassGUy


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try checking the main jet,and idle jet,to see if they got some crud in them.


----------



## CentralMassGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks jhngardner367, I used a carb rebuild kit so the main jet is brand new - do you mean the idle jet that is a tiny hole in the main jet stem or should I remove the idle control screw to check for dirt/crud?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On the inlet needle,there is a small,(usually white) seat,that the needle sets on to close.Check to make sure there is only ONE seat,or to see if it is installed wrong. The flat,smooth side should face outward. The ridged,tapered end goes in first. Use a smooth rod,with a flat end to put it in. 
To remove one,use a small crochet hook,or if possible,compressed air(catch it with a soda bottle placed over the opening). 
Make sure it is seated all the way.
If it is installed properly,then try re-adjusting the idle needle(Left side of the carb,when looking into intake). Turn it in,until it just seats,then turn it out 2 turns,for the initial setting.
Then, start the engine,and turn it in,until it stumbles. Note this spot,and turn it out,until it stumbles again. Then turn it in,to a point halfway between the two.
Next,adjust the high speed jet at the bottom of the float bowl. Run the engine at high,and turn it in,until it stumbles.Then back it out,until it smooths out.put the throttle at idle,then open it ,again.If it stumbles/stalls turn it out 1/4 turn,and try it ,again.If it makes black smoke turn it IN 1/4 turn.


----------

